# FYI - 3acp.com skins leave residue



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just taking off my butterfly skin so I could send my broken kindle back to amazon and it was a mess.  When I recieved this skin I took off my decalgirl and it was just fine... no residue, a little stretching, but still in one piece.  Taking this skin off was difficult.... there will be no way to reuse it.  It also left the gray sticky vinyl layer everywhere on the kindle, especially around the keyboard.  It is coming off, but its taking a lot of effort.... and this skin has only been on here for maybe 2-3 weeks?  I can't imagine what it would be like if it was on it for 6 months or more.

Anyway, just wanted to post an FYI about them in case it matters to anyone else


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I just received my skin from them; I have a DecalGirl skin on my Kindle and planned to replace it with the 3acp but now, I'm hesitant!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I just put a 3acp skin on my kindle about a week ago. Wonder is I should remove it now so that there are no problems later.


Cindy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yikes, thanks for the heads up


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ouch--sorry you're having to deal with that, but thank you for posting your experience!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Good to know... I have changed out DecalGirl skins with no problems at all....


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the warning.  We should all stay away from this product.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

While I too have just applied a 3acp skin and have concerns before I jump into removing a brand new skin, I wonder if there are any other people out there that have removed one of these skins?  If you have please let us know what your experience has been.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you had problems removing the skin. I've been looking at these, but DecalGirl has so many I want that I haven't ordered any of the 3acp skins yet.

Have you been able to get it all off yet?


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I noticed the residue on the 3acp skin as well.

My issues with that product (it stayed on my kindle for about an hour) is actually that the adhesive is too tacky and the material is too thin.

I got mine and put it on and made one little mistake on how I set it down and ended up trying to pull it back to reposition and it was so stuck that I ended up causing wrinkles.  I thought I could live with it but then it irritated me so I tried to pull it up again and reposition that one area and it just stretched.  While fussing with it I ended up tearing part of the skin so I gave up.  Pulling it off I noticed that in spots the adhesive left behind residue.

Went back to Decal Girl and am happier.

Just my experience.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had problems removing the skin. I've been looking at these, but DecalGirl has so many I want that I haven't ordered any of the 3acp skins yet.
> 
> Have you been able to get it all off yet?


yeah I got most of it off...there are a few spots around the keys of the keyboard that still have gray patches but I was tired of messing with it so I will work on those later LOL


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh no! I was unsure about the whole skin thing, but 3acp had some that were a subtle design, so I took the plunge.  Hope it doesn't damage my beloved kindle!  What are you using to remove the residue?


----------



## Tblake (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had a 3ACP skin on my K2 for about 1 week now. I wasn't real happy with the quality of the graphics (grainy and very muted colors compared to the pictures on their site). When I saw this thread I didn't want anything more to do with it so just peeled it off. The skin came off very easily and left no residue at all. Back to Decal Girl for me. Their new Dragon Wars skin will look cool with my new Oberon Black Sky Dragon cover  

Tom


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes...sorry to read that but thanks for letting us know.*


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

oh no!!!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I had decided to remove my 3acp skin as well because it was distracting me while reading, so tonight, when I read this thread, I decided to go ahead and pull it off. here are some pictures:

back of kindle before ripping skin off (i've already pulled top right corner up a little in the picture)









picture of some of the residue left by skin (see the seem between shiny silver and gray part)









another picture of some more residue









front of kindle after removing skin and residue (there was more residue on the front of the kindle when I pulled the skin off than on the back - something to do with surface difference? maybe...)









I liked the way this skin went on, but in pulling it off, I was bummed to see the residue. It was similar residue to a sticker on a store purchase. You can take your thumb or finger (slightly wet your finger - like persperation wet) and rub over the residue and it balls up and comes off. the area around the keys on the front was a little more tricky. I used a toothpick ever so GENTLY and rubbed the residue off if I couldn't get it off with my finger or if it fell in the seems around the keys.

I will be going back to decalgirl as well...I hope others can benefit from these pics. OH, and if you remove the skin VERY slowly, the residue tends to remain on the back of the skin instead of the kindle. Kind of like those stickers again


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I wonder would Goo Gone help...a tiny bit on a soft cloth?*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about goo gone on the finish of the kindle.  I have noticed that when I turn my kindle around so that the light reflects from the front surface around the keys, you can see the rub marks from my fingers or the toothpick, so I was going to try a magic eraser and see if that works...I'll let you know...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm not sure about goo gone on the finish of the kindle. I have noticed that when I turn my kindle around so that the light reflects from the front surface around the keys, you can see the rub marks from my fingers or the toothpick, so I was going to try a magic eraser and see if that works...I'll let you know...


*The Magic Eraser is kind of abrasive. I don't know if I'd want to try that...*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Really?  O.k. I thought it would be less abrasive...Oh well, I couldn't find one around here anyway    I think I'll just hang tight or, wait, I know...I have a decalgirl skin waiting to put on...i'll just put that one on...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh yucky......this was my BIGGEST concern with my decalgirl


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Really? O.k. I thought it would be less abrasive...Oh well, I couldn't find one around here anyway  I think I'll just hang tight or, wait, I know...I have a decalgirl skin waiting to put on...i'll just put that one on...


*It's probably one of the softer abrasives but I was able to scrub something off of my wall with it and it sort of disintegrates after a while.*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *It's probably one of the softer abrasives but I was able to scrub something off of my wall with it and it sort of disintegrates after a while.*


yea, I noticed this too...that it disintegrates...hmmm...the rubs are really not very noticeable, so i think I'll just not worry about it and put the new skin on...i do really like having a skin on it...it makes me think other marks won't get on it...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm not sure about goo gone on the finish of the kindle. I have noticed that when I turn my kindle around so that the light reflects from the front surface around the keys, you can see the rub marks from my fingers or the toothpick, so I was going to try a magic eraser and see if that works...I'll let you know...


I'd absolutely NEVER use a Magic Eraser on anything that potentially can be scratched--that includes stainless steel. Even on the package, it says flat out "abrasive". Goo Gone, on the other hand, isn't abrasive, but it can dissolve some plastics.

Generally the best thing for sticker residues does just tend to be fingers & warm water--with the Kindle, the water's pretty much out, so I'd expect you'd just have to keep rubbing at it. At most, maybe a damp paper towel?

Thankfully no one has reported the same issue with DecalGirl so far.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yea, I noticed this too...that it disintegrates...hmmm...the rubs are really not very noticeable, so i think I'll just not worry about it and put the new skin on...i do really like having a skin on it...it makes me think other marks won't get on it...


*That was a pretty skin you had on your Kindle...love the colors. Have you tried the scotch tape method? I usually have good luck with store stickers.*


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh-- I'm glad I haven't ordered any of those yet.  I really liked a lot of them but will stick with Decalgirl now.  Thanks for sharing your experience -- sorry you had problems with them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That was a pretty skin you had on your Kindle...love the colors. Have you tried the scotch tape method? I usually have good luck with store stickers.*


thanks...yes, I liked the colors in the skin, but for some reason, it didn't disappear to my eye like my decalgirl monet waterlillies skin had. I couldn't stop looking at the red (especially since it didn't coordinate really well with the red in my oberon cover). I have decided that I would really like to have the pink tranquility decalgirl skin instead. that's a good idea about the tape...i'll try some other sticky stuff and see if I can get a better result. I also like the idea of just rubbing it a lot...hmmm...


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

the first thing i would try to remove excess goo is wading up a piece of the peeled skin or some tape, sticky side out, and dab it on the sticky residue to see if it sticks to the wad.

i got my 3acp custom skin today and then saw this post and i'm feeling pretty bummed but at this point i'm committed since i can't return it because it's a custom skin. so i stuck it on my kindle just to see what it would look like. i used my oberon the sun charm for the design with digitally produced water. it was suppose to be a serene sunrise/sunset over a calm sea but i don't feel so serene after all this.

i agree with others that it's kind of grainy plus i can see faint vertical bands across the entire skin. the clear sheet over the skin did help with applying the skin and was a bit easier for me than the decalgirl skin but the speaker cut outs are too small and partially cover some of the perimeter holes.

i'll leave the skin on till i can seek out other options.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

To get the residue off I did like the other poster and just rubbed at it with my fingers... it does come off eventually.  Its just a PITA and I don't have a lot of faith that it wouldnt be much worse in 6 months.

For now I will have a naked Kindle in my purple ROH .... I don't love any of the decalgirl skins that go with the cover yet.  Maybe that will change in time


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about the issues with the 3acp skin.  For those of you who have Decalgirl skins, many members have removed and replaced Decalskins with no issues (no affiliation, etc).

Has anyone who experienced the residue issue contacted the company about it to see what they would say?

Betsy


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Has anyone who experienced the residue issue contacted the company about it to see what they would say?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for bringing this up Betsy. I think contacting the company would be the best place to start. Having pictures to document the problem along with Pawlaw's description is the perfect complaint! It's a criticism they can actually work with to improve the product.

I thought it interesting that people started jumping on the 'I'll never use this product' bandwagon before finding out if the company will correct the problem.

At any rate, I hope the company can address it because I like their designs better than Decalgirl's designs. I know most people here love Decalgirl, but how do we know they didn't have the same sort of issues with skins when they first started?


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

OH NO!    I am so sorry to heard that.  I have a 3acp skin on mine, I think DecalGirl designs just seem to bright.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Anita said:


> I thought it interesting that people started jumping on the 'I'll never use this product' bandwagon before finding out if the company will correct the problem.


I think 'jumping on the bandwagon' is a very interesting way of putting it.

In order to help us all out, I sent an email to the company to let them know what I encountered. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Yuck!  I like their skins more, but not if there is residue.  Please let us know what the company says.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Rubbing Alcohol on a cotton ball seems to clean this stuff off.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> the first thing i would try to remove excess goo is wading up a piece of the peeled skin or some tape, sticky side out, and dab it on the sticky residue to see if it sticks to the wad.
> 
> i got my 3acp custom skin today and then saw this post and i'm feeling pretty bummed but at this point i'm committed since i can't return it because it's a custom skin. so i stuck it on my kindle just to see what it would look like. i used my oberon the sun charm for the design with digitally produced water. it was suppose to be a serene sunrise/sunset over a calm sea but i don't feel so serene after all this.
> 
> ...


*That's a beautiful skin kz...stunning!*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kindle zen, I would think you will be happy with that skin forever so no worries about removal residue - absolutely fabulous custom design!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about the issues with the 3acp skin. For those of you who have Decalgirl skins, many members have removed and replaced Decalskins with no issues (no affiliation, etc).
> 
> Has anyone who experienced the residue issue contacted the company about it to see what they would say?
> 
> Betsy


Yep, I have emailed them and let them know about the problem. I am hoping they can fix it because they do offer my favorite skin designs


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I also have a 3acp skin on my Kindle.  I had a decalgirl in Bayou Sunset but was disappointed in the pixelated appearance of the image.  I absolutely love the image on this skin... but am nervous about the residue after a long period of time.  Hmmm.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, one solution to the residue issue is to never remove the skin!


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i too am using a 3apc.com skin that i really like - i've had it on for about a week or so. now i'm conflicted about whether to remove it and replace with a decal girl that i don't like quite as much (which i've already ordered just in case) or, as a previous poster suggested, resign myself to the fact that i'll never take it off!
why can't the little things in life just be simple!!!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

magznyc said:


> i too am using a 3apc.com skin that i really like - i've had it on for about a week or so. now i'm conflicted about whether to remove it and replace with a decal girl that i don't like quite as much (which i've already ordered just in case) or, as a previous poster suggested, resign myself to the fact that i'll never take it off!
> why can't the little things in life just be simple!!!


I am in a similar situation but have decided that I like the skin and I am keeping it until it starts to look worn or I am tired of it. I too like their designs more than the decal girl designs because they are more subtle. If there is residue I will try some non-acetone nail polish remover on a cotton swab. I think that would do the trick without harming the kindle.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, if you like your skin I probably wouldn't take it off  until you are done with it.  I don't think the residue will actually hurt the kindle, just require some work to get off.  Most of it should come off with rubbing it... the only hard parts are the keyboard area, at least for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I had a 3acp skin on my netbook and when I took it off there was zero residue. Not sure why the Kindle skins are different. I have one on my K1 right now and no plans to switch anytime soon so I'm not worried. By the way, I had to reposition it a couple times when I was putting it on and it was fine. No wrinkles or tearing, but you need a very gentle touch. No residue either. Very odd!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad that you've contacted the company.  They can't fix a problem if they're not told about it.  Used to drive my boss crazy when customers wouldn't talk to her about an issue.  Keep us posted on this.

Betsy


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the comments chynared21 and crebel.  i like prefer less "busy/flashy" skins with darker shades unlike almost all the premade skins so i made my own that fits my likes. however after looking at the 3acp skin in bright light i felt it was too grainy with muted colors so i ordered a skinit.com  skin in the same design to see how well theirs look compared to 3acp.  in any case the 3acp skin quality is inadequate for me and will be coming off so i'll see if it leaves any sticky residue.  
kz


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I was just taking off my butterfly skin so I could send my broken kindle back to amazon and it was a mess. When I recieved this skin I took off my decalgirl and it was just fine... no residue, a little stretching, but still in one piece. Taking this skin off was difficult.... there will be no way to reuse it. It also left the gray sticky vinyl layer everywhere on the kindle, especially around the keyboard. It is coming off, but its taking a lot of effort.... and this skin has only been on here for maybe 2-3 weeks? I can't imagine what it would be like if it was on it for 6 months or more.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to post an FYI about them in case it matters to anyone else


Thanks for the warning. I'll stick with DecalGirl!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I also have a 3acp.com skin on my k2 THAT I LOVE but i have not tried removing it yet so im not sure about the residue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> thanks for the comments chynared21 and crebel. i like prefer less "busy/flashy" skins with darker shades unlike almost all the premade skins so i made my own that fits my likes. however after looking at the 3acp skin in bright light i felt it was too grainy with muted colors so i ordered a skinit.com skin in the same design to see how well theirs look compared to 3acp. in any case the 3acp skin quality is inadequate for me and will be coming off so i'll see if it leaves any sticky residue.
> kz


There's another post somewhere about all the consumer complaints to the BBB on skinit.com, most of them were resolved, but follow up with them on your order and keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all - I haven't had a response to my email yet...I will let you know if/when I receive one...


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's the GeekBook™ with the 3acp skin 227










Subdued.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi all - I haven't had a response to my email yet...I will let you know if/when I receive one...


no response to mine either as of yet.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

WAHHHHHH!!!!

I have a whole list of 3acp skins that I'm considering, and now I'm hearing that they leave residue after they're removed from my baby

I need the lowdown, being as I don't have the know-how to design my own.

They look so much easier to apply than Decalgirl's. Am I wrong??

Help!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't tried the 3acp skins and now I won't be trying them due to the residue issue, but I have Decalgirl skins and they are super easy to apply, imo.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine did so I started this post....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6482.0.html

Still waiting for a response from the company tho.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Having just re-skinned the K2 tonight (both DecalGirl):

I'm really impressed with how DecalGirl skins remove--as long as you don't plan to reuse them. While I didn't tear mine, the amount of time it took to *carefully* pull them off was just not worth it. I did save my old skin, but I'm not sure I'd be willing to do it again! Removing the skin left just the tiniest miniscule bit of residue in a couple of places, right on the edges, which came off easily with a quick rub of a finger. We're talking maybe a pencil line wide, in three spots of 1/2" or less. Took about 15 seconds to remove the residue with no chemicals or tools. Considering the whole thing is just one big sticker, I'm still amazed at both DecalGirl's adhesive quality and the ability to remove it relatively easy with no reprecussions!

Applying the new skin was actually really easy. That part I wouldn't hesitate to do again, as long as I wasn't trying to save the old one. If application is the only reason you're not interested in DecalGirl, I'd take another look. If you're interested in the 3acp because you like the designs better....and you're not going to try to change them frequently....then even the residue issue isn't the end of the world, as those who've experienced it so far have been able to remove it with a bit of extra work. But you'll have to plan around the fact that you will need to remove that residue if, heaven forbid, you have to send your Kindle back to Amazon at some point, or if you plan to resell when you upgrade.

If you think you're going to want to swap them regularly, I probably would stay with DecalGirl until 3acp gets their adhesive fixed. I know I don't personally have plans to buy from 3acp until I hear that people are no longer having problems with removal.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

today i removed my 3acp custom skin and found it did leave small bits of sticky residue here and there but only on the front skin.  most of the residue was around the keyboard buttons and most of it came off by simply rubbing on it.  a few spots were much tougher to remove and i finally used a paper towel lightly moistened with WD-40 which removed the residue quickly and easily.  i then removed the WD-40 residue with another towel lightly moistened with a mild citrus window cleaner.  i should emphasize lightly moistened to prevent any fluid from flowing into the seams.

incidentally the 3acp skin ripped in a few areas around the keyboard cut outs while removing it and i could smear the adhesive off the vinyl along edges by rubbing it with my finger.  none of this occurred when i removed my decal girl skin previously.

also the printed image on the 3acp skin was too grainy for my likes and there were faint vertical lines running across the entire skin.  also the colors had a faded, muted look.  in well lit areas these issues were even more obvious.  suffice to say 3acp skins will not be considered in the future unless they improve their product.

now that my kindle 2 is nude there's no doubt i can read easier since there is no shiny glare from the skin to contend with.  i wanted a dark skin thinking it would make it easier to read but now i realize the glare from the skin made things worse so i'm keeping my kindle topless but will cover the bum to stick velcro strips for mounting in my oberon cover.
kz


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I am another one that had difficulty with the residue from my 3acp skin.  I took pictures and posted in the other thread...there was quite a bit of residue left on mine on the front of my kindle, not so much on the back.  It did remove by rubbing my fingers over the residue like you would a sticker from the store, but around the keys, it was more difficult.  I actually still have some effects from the residue (little rub marks) around my keys, but I happened to have a decalgirl skin here waiting, so I just put it on instead of messing any more with the residue.  when/if I remove the decalgirl skin, I might do what kindle zen suggested with wd40.

anyway, I have nothing but great things to say about decalgirl and have been very pleased with every skin I have gotten from them (I had two before the 3acp skin as well as the one I have now).

I also sent an email to 3acp and have not received a response.  Lee Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The residue may stick to your DecalGirl skin and come off when/if you change it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

intinst said:


> The residue may stick to your DecalGirl skin and come off when/if you change it.


That's what I'm hoping for  I'm really laid back about this kind of stuff, so putting the new skin on without taking off all the residue seemed just the right choice for me... I was able to continue reading faster...hee hee.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I am one who will probably never change the skin until it is totally worn out.  My 3acp skin is beautiful, not grainy at all and gets lots of compliments.  I figure I can clean the reside, if indeed there is any, when I finallt get ready to replace the skin, maybe next year?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm extremely happy with mine, will leave it on till I have to change it and worry about residue then.  I guess all in all it doesn't really matter, if I always have a skin on it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

try a magic eraser. I think someone recommended it in the past....Luvmy4brats, I think. It gently cleans the surface without harsh chemicals. Just need the tiny-est bit of water


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the inputs everyone!

I do have skins picked out at both places- just found a few more at 3acp.
As long as I can find one with some purple in it, I'll be happy.....


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I must apologize to Harvey-

I had a question about the 3acp residue and started a new Topic because I didn't see this one.
Evidently something was wrong with my thread, because I got notification that Harvey removed the thread.

Sorry Harvey.......
I'm not sure what I did, but I'll try not to do it again!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> I must apologize to Harvey-
> 
> I had a question about the 3acp residue and started a new Topic because I didn't see this one.
> Evidently something was wrong with my thread, because I got notification that Harvey removed the thread.
> ...


I think you accidentally created two identical threads and the unanswered duplicate was removed?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We do have members who have reused their DG skins.  And if they stretch slightly, people have gotten them back into shape both by putting in the freezer, and using a hairdryer, reportedly!

Betsy


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you both!

I'll keep that in mind for harvesting skins and reusing.
I used to shrink wrap merchandise, and a hair dryer on a lower setting would shrink that plastic right up!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think it's a good sign that the company isn't responding to any of these inquiries -- hasn't it been awhile now??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> I must apologize to Harvey-
> 
> I had a question about the 3acp residue and started a new Topic because I didn't see this one.
> Evidently something was wrong with my thread, because I got notification that Harvey removed the thread.
> ...


Flower,

You accidentally posted your original thread twice, it was on Saturday when we were having so many board hangups. Harvey deleted the dupe but your other one is still here. I will merge it with this one.

Betsy


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

kari said:


> I don't think it's a good sign that the company isn't responding to any of these inquiries -- hasn't it been awhile now??


yeah, I don't think we are going to get any sort of response.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

patchymama said:


> yeah, I don't think we are going to get any sort of response.


Well that's not good for business! What a shame.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi. I have changed out my decalgirl skins about 3 times. They are a cinch to apply and take off. I have not seen any residue at all. 
And by now I got really good at applying them.
I do not save them. It is too hard to do that.  
I am so sorry about the 3acp skins. They are by far, more beautiful to me too. But I will not touch them because of the residue. And you know that if you try to remove it a year from now, it will be much worse.  I am the type that has to change it out, sooner or later. I know that about myself. So unless 3acp changes their quality. I won't buy them. Besides, , who ever heard of a company not responding to their customers? That is ridiculous. Especially a company that obviously "gets" how great their skins can make a device look. But I have written to them 3 times and have not received any answer yet.  That alone, makes me feel like I will not support them. I don't care how great their skins look. It's cheesy. And very arrogant as far as I am concerned.
Decalgirl, on the other hand, has the best customer service ever. I asked the guy which skins he loved and he sent me an email with a full description why he personally like them. And then even went into the individual artists. So they have my full support.
I think that if you really give them a chance, you will discover some very great skins there too. Not quite as good as 3acp, but very very good.    
I have just discovered this board. I want to thank you all for your fantastic posts and hints and tips and creativity. I love this place. It's the best.  
I spent all last night scrolling thru all the skins and Oberon covers.
I decided to go with the Oberon celtic cross in black. I'll have it Friday. I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!! 
Ordered some very cool skins from decal girl too.  I will post some pics. But i am the worst at picture posting. I still do not know how to do it.  
Thanks.
Rich


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

The residue is AWFUL! I'm sure it varies with each kindle and with each different skin but in my particular case it was TERRIBLE! 

I ended up trying for a long time to get my residue off and if you rub it with a clean damp cloth or with your finger it smears and the smear lines show up all over the white part of the kindle. I ended up using  goo gone gel (just lightly moistened on a cloth) a little bit at a time and it worked very good and after that I took a new clean damp cloth and made sure to get all the goo gone off. 

The residue did end up coming off after a lot of work and VERY ANNOYING. But it did eventually all come clean but I will NEVER buy a 3acp skin again. I orderd a decal girl skin and applied it and I'm sure there will be no problems when I remove it.


----------



## Steffiesunshine (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to say that the 3acp designs do blow DecalGirl out of the water.  But I would rather a naked Kindle than to have clean any sticky residue.  

I have 2 DecalGirl skins on there way to me...Pink Tranquility and the Black/White with the Red heart (forgot the name).    I would really like a few 3acp if the company fixes the issue.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually just removed the 3acp skin I ordered months ago.  It lasted the entire time...just wanted a change of scenery.

I agree that there was a good deal of residue left on the device (mostly around the edges of the skin), but there is a very simple way to completely remove the residue:

When you remove the skin, use the sticky parts of the skin to remove the residue by simply pressing down on a residue spot and giving a little twist as you pick up the sticky skin.  No scrubbing, no elbow grease.  VERY EASY.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I removed my 3acp skin with no residue left on my Kindle.  But, I won't take that chance again - Decal Girl is now my skin store!!


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Stargazer, Is that really true? If that would work on all their skins, I would order some. Their skins are definitely unbelievable looking. I just want to make sure I can easily get rid of the residue. Your method of using the old skin's sticky surface to pick up the residue is easy to picture. Did you have any hard to remove areas at all. All were they all equally responsive to the pressing on them and then lifting?  I am very interested.  
If anyone is sick of their 3acp skin on their Kindle would you also try this method and see if it is as easy on your Kindle too.
I would consider it a great service to the Kindle community. Thanks so much.
Rich


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I used the same method as Stargazer some time ago (had already posted about it somewhere on the boards) and had the exact same results: no problem whatsoever and got all residue off in a minute or so. And proceeded with dressing my Kindle up with a new 3acp skin with which I am very happy (of course, the second 3acp skin is still on so don't know if it will be as easy to remove as the first one).

Hope this helps


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

All residue spots (large and small), were very easily removed.  Just have to switch to a clean part of the sticky skin once or twice.  Literally NO elbow grease required - it lifts everything.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Another person here who had no problem getting rid of the (small amount of) residue using the sticky side and a clean microfiber cloth.  It really was a nonissue.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

That is great to hear. Puts me at ease about them now. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I have been dying to get a skin from DG but I was afraid of any residue that might get left on it if I ever decide to take it off. It was reassuring to read this and find out that a lot of you have never had a problem with DG. I will be picking up the DG skin in Starry Night!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm leaving mine on and will deal with it when I get tired of it.  The 3acp skins are so absolutely gorgeous I've decided they're worth a bit of elbow grease if necessary.  People put up with removing labels, taking off nail polish, and all sort of other things like this all the time and it doesn't stop us from enjoying them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I'm leaving mine on and will deal with it when I get tired of it. The 3acp skins are so absolutely gorgeous I've decided they're worth a bit of elbow grease if necessary. People put up with removing labels, taking off nail polish, and all sort of other things like this all the time and it doesn't stop us from enjoying them.


I hope you never order something from them that never arrives because they won't care. I got ripped off for $20 the last time I ordered a skin from them because it never arrived and they completely ignored my emails. The residue the skins leave behind is awful. They are a horrible company best avoided.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I hope you never order something from them that never arrives because they won't care. I got ripped off for $20 the last time I ordered a skin from them because it never arrived and they completely ignored my emails. The residue the skins leave behind is awful. They are a horrible company best avoided.


I guess it's hit or miss. I had no problem, but they don't sound like they're interested in customer service. My big question now is whether the skin I have will "go" with the red ginkgo Oberon I'm going to order....


----------

